# Water Separator/F250



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone know where the water separator's located on an 08 F250 Powerstroke? The waring just came up on my dash and I'm many many miles from home.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hang on i'll google it for yea


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, it's hard to do a search and drive. It'd be a shame to break down in Pensacola.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

found this hope its right only difference its for an f350 so should be about right...

It's on the frame rail. There is a little yellow release valve where the frame mounted fuel filter is. It's where the low pressure fuel pump is


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I do appreciate that walker. I'll stop at the next gas station I see and check it out.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

umm when did they change? last I remember the fuel filter is on top of the engine on a powersmoke. under the little plastic cover.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats what i was thinkin but all the website said thats where it was .. the info i found was on a powerstroke forum ... hope it was right....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

any word?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good news/Bad news

The water separator IS located inside the frame rail almost directly under the drivers seat.
I turned the 1/4 drain and nothing came out. No water, no fuel nuttin.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You say your broke down in Pensecola? I can come help replace the separator if you need me too, I'll bring beer. (You know b/c alcohol gets the water out right?)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If I had broken down that woulda sounded like a plan but unfortunately it's still running. I'm headed to Selma, Tuscaloosa, Northport then Memphis today. If it happens to break down around ya I'll call.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> umm when did they change? last I remember the fuel filter is on top of the engine on a powersmoke. under the little plastic cover.


theres actually 2 fuel filters, under the hood and on the frame rail. Not a cheap set to change I might add.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea like 73 a piece or something like that ... only ford makes the filters thats why they so high


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate the fact it cost around 170 bucks or so for ME to change my oil and fuel filters. I went to ford 1 time only, left there over 200 dollars lighter.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey bruin you get that thing fixed


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I opened the valve and nothing came out. The warning message has gone away so it must have sucked in on through.


----------

